# المليون الرابع



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2014)

*باقي اقل من 400 الف مشاركه والمنتدي يكمل 
4 مليون مشاركه 

الاداره بتخصص هديه للعضو صاحب المشاركه 
المليونيه 

وكتشجيع من اخوكم الصغير :smile01
الفائز بالمليونيه دي ليه عندي 
هديه لطيفه 

وكل مليون وانتم بخير 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2014)

*انا قبل مااضرب ايدي في اي مشاركة من دلوقتي
من حقي اعرف الهداية هتكون عبارة عن ايه

شوفوا ياأداره انا ناقصني في الجهاز
الخلاط والهون 
لو موجودين في السحب
يبقا بعون الله هكون انا صاحبة المشاركة المليونية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مايو 2014)

مبرووووووك يا اروع منتدى في الوجود 
بحبك منتدايا الغالي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2014)

> *الفائز بالمليونيه دي ليه عندي *
> * هديه لطيفه *


*بس ياعياد انا مابحبش لطيفه
تنفع نوال الزوغبي:smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا قبل مااضرب ايدي في اي مشاركة من دلوقتي
> من حقي اعرف الهداية هتكون عبارة عن ايه
> 
> شوفوا ياأداره انا ناقصني في الجهاز
> ...


*شارت كحن نوضيل 

بالعربي كارت شحن موبيل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2014)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبرووووووك يا اروع منتدى في الوجود
> بحبك منتدايا الغالي ​


*اهي دي من ضمن المكاسب الجميله اني قدرت اخليكي تشاركي من جديد 

واحده هل تعلم في السريع  " لن يفهمها سوي المباركين "

هل تعلم ان خالتي فراشه من اول من شجعني علي التصميم 
وانها اول واحده اقولها يا خالتي بعد مع اصبح لقب رسمي لاي مؤنث بعد كده 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 مايو 2014)

*هو فين كارت الشحن يا عياد 
انا اللي هكسبة 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2014)

​*ﻻ كارت شحن ايه وبتاع ايه 
انا خطى فاتورة
انا محتاجة جراب للنوبايل شوفت انا متواضعة خالص 
لو هيجى الجراب بعون الله قريب هنوصل للمليونية الرابعة 
والله الموفق والمستعان  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2014)

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



مبرووووووك يا اروع منتدى في الوجود 
بحبك منتدايا الغالي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


منوووووووره حبيبة قلبي فراشتي الغاليه
واحشاااااااني جدااااا 
أجدع تقييم لعياد علشان موضوعه كان سبب اننا نشوفك ونطمن عليكي يا قمري :new8:*


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2014)

المنتدى نايم قوى
طيب انا مش فاضى شويتين من وجع قلب توضيب الشقة
انتوا فين بقى من المليون الرابع
ان فاكر ان المليون التانى وصلنا لية تقريبا فى اسبوع هههههههه
بس الموضوع دة بجد فية مشاركة غير عادية
فراشة مسيحية اول مشرفة لجاءت اليها وساعدتنى كثيرا فى بداية تعرفى بالمنتدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *هو فين كارت الشحن يا عياد
> انا اللي هكسبة
> 
> *​



*شد حيلك انت بس *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*ﻻ كارت شحن ايه وبتاع ايه
> انا خطى فاتورة
> انا محتاجة جراب للنوبايل شوفت انا متواضعة خالص
> لو هيجى الجراب بعون الله قريب هنوصل للمليونية الرابعة
> ...




*غالي والطلب نحيف 
اكبسي انتي بس ومن عنيا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> منوووووووره حبيبة قلبي فراشتي الغاليه
> واحشاااااااني جدااااا
> أجدع تقييم لعياد علشان موضوعه كان سبب اننا نشوفك ونطمن عليكي يا قمري :new8:*



*اي خناقه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> المنتدى نايم قوى
> طيب انا مش فاضى شويتين من وجع قلب توضيب الشقة
> انتوا فين بقى من المليون الرابع
> ان فاكر ان المليون التانى وصلنا لية تقريبا فى اسبوع هههههههه
> ...



*ربنا معاك ويقويك يا حج 
بكره نعمل واحد قهوه دبل للمنتدي علشان يصحصح *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2014)

*هانت يا جدعان
فاضل 350885 مشاركه بس​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

*تذكير وتشجيع​*


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

هى لسه مجاتش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا جات ومشيت هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شارت كحن نوضيل
> 
> بالعربي كارت شحن موبيل
> *​



في مشكله هنا ياعياد
المشكله اني انا اللي هااكسب
وانا مش عاوزه *شارت كحن نوضيل لانه ماينفعنيش
ممكن اختار هديتي زي مثلا عربيه رولز رويس 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هى لسه مجاتش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا جات ومشيت هههههههه



هانت
فاضل 349250 مشاركه تقريبا


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

:





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هانت
> فاضل 349250 مشاركه تقريبا





:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001: بسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> في مشكله هنا ياعياد
> المشكله اني انا اللي هااكسب
> وانا مش عاوزه *شارت كحن نوضيل لانه ماينفعنيش
> ممكن اختار هديتي زي مثلا عربيه رولز رويس
> *




في الواقع المسابقه اتلغت


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> في الواقع المسابقه اتلغت


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

هى بتفرق معيا على مشاركة
عامل زيى الزمالك
ملهوش نفس فى الاول دايما التانى ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


>



طب راضي زمتك اكب ولا اجيب روز رويس


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب راضي زمتك اكب ولا اجيب روز رويس




استني شويه عليا ياسوسه
بحاول اترجم اللي انت كاتبه ده
يعني ايه اكب
هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هى بتفرق معيا على مشاركة
> عامل زيى الزمالك
> ملهوش نفس فى الاول دايما التانى ههههههه



طب شجع الاهلي يمكن تاخد مركز اول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> استني شويه عليا ياسوسه
> بحاول اترجم اللي انت كاتبه ده
> يعني ايه اكب
> هههههههههههههه


هي اكدب بس طار حرف


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هي اكدب بس طار حرف




نووووووووووووووووووووو
اللي بيكذب بيروح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها ها تقول انت ولا اقول انا
يبقي الاحسن لك ان تجيب الرولز رويس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

بيروح مارينا


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب شجع الاهلي يمكن تاخد مركز اول


نووووووووووووووووووووو
احب افضل تانى ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بيروح مارينا




ههههههههههههههه
نصدق انا كنت ها اقولك كده 
بس قولت لاء اسيبه يفكره عشان طبيعي انت ها تقول النار 
بعدين انا اقولك لاء يروح مارينا
بس انت سبقت 
حقيقي سوسه 
خلاص اكدب عشان تروح انت مارينا وانا اخسر الجايزه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

*للتشجيع والتسخين هانت فاضل 
340777 مشاركه بس 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2015)

*للتشجيع والتسخين تاني 
باقي 
210650  مشاركه بس 
*​


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2015)

ههههه زمان ما كان الشهر الواحد يجيب مية الف مشاركة..
شكل الموضوع هيطول يا عياد..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2015)

صحيح دنا كنت صغير لما عملت الموضوع


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2015)

المنتدى شغال كويس
بلاش احباط
ولا الاحباط جاى منين
من  روك ومشرفنا السوسة
شكلكم جواسيس  هجووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2015)

*للتذكير باقي 
265151
 مشاركه
فقط
*​


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2015)

شد حيلك وشارك يا عياد


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2015)

بقو بعد مشاركتى 265149 ههههه


----------

